# hey



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

hey im Dan been on here a while just having a look around but thought id post in here as im from bridgend... 
been into detailing for the last 2 years but only the last 12 months its really taken off and spent a pretty penny :lol:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard

aye lad it aint cheap but worth it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi welcome :wave:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

cheers boys, yeah ino current total is £750 and still got another £200 wish list on cyc and juicydetailing!!


----------

